# growth of baby



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

So I went to Petco today to just look around, not really there to buy another betta. There was this lovely marbled king betta last week that I let slip past my fingers, so I came back to see if there would be another nice king betta in their new shipment. There wasn't. However, I saw this adorable little baby betta labeled as a crowntail female. Pretty sure she is indeed a she, but definitely a baby. Told myself it was a bad idea, but my roomie was like, "are you going to regret not getting her like last week with the 'cute guy' (I nicknamed the marbled king as 'cute guy'), and then have to come back 2 days later to see her gone?" So she pretty much convinced me to get her. 








She's so cute with her white body with specks here and there. Oh, and her ventrals are a deep red. I couldn't resist. 

I got her home in a 2.5gal critter keeper. Then came the question of: what the heck do I feed her? Looked around this forum and tried crushed NLS pellets. She put it in her mouth and spit it back out. I tried again a few hours later, and she ate a bit, which is progress, but she would still spit some food back out. I ordered some NLS small fry starter formula, so until then, she'll have to try her best at eating the crushed pellets. 

Debating on whether or not I want to change her water daily or every other day. Knowing me, I'll most probably change it daily.

I have yet to name her. I don't want to get too attached only to have her die on me. But then again, I can't quite think of a name for her at the moment. It comes when it comes (like with Felton).


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

She's adorable! Yes, she is a she ^_^ and she's young but I doubt she'll die on you! She looks very healthy and yes it is normal for them to not eat for a few days after being home, it's pretty stressful for them to move from a small cup to a much larger (so they think) home!

You don't have to change daily since she is older than the Betta Fry that they sell but if you feel safer doing it, it's alright, just be careful when adding water back in is all. 50% change or around that daily is good ^_^


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

She is beautiful


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks for the help lilnaugrim!  I can't believe they sell females so young. Of course people would choose the big, pretty males over these tiny females. Ugh. But anyways, she's been eating more today. 

and thanks BlueLacee ^^


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

It's been almost 2 weeks since I've gotten her. I've named her Lily. She's as cute as ever. Oh, she can eat NLS betta pellets whole now so I don't have to cut them up into tiny pieces. According to my neighbor, she's as small as ever and asks her, "Lily, why don't you grow?" every day, hahaha. I think her body's gotten a bit thicker since I've gotten her. She also lost some of her black markings around her head.
























Oh, and my favorite picture of her








Dat face though, hahahaha! It was this face she made that compelled me to take her home.


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

AWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!! She is the most adorable thing ever. That face is adorable!


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

She's begging me for food....








So it's been over a month! She's lost all of the black markings on her head and body. 

I moved her to another 5.5gal tank. Still cute and curious. She's starting to get eggy. The other day, I watched her lay some eggs and eat them up again.


----------



## Jennalyn (Jun 23, 2014)

She's such a cutie! I love seeing her color slowly appear, and the top-down shots are always my favorite. The motion of the fish, whether they have the luxurious male tails or the cute little girl tails, is always lovely.


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

Lily today. Who would've thought that the fish I got 4 months ago would grow up like this.  Still a bit on the short side, but her belly's plump so I'm not complaining.


----------



## SunnyCydUp (Aug 31, 2014)

she's adorable!!! Great job "parenting" her.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh my goodness she is gorgeous! I hope she keeps that nice cello-blue coloring


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks you two! I hope she keeps that coloring too


----------



## Full black guppy (Sep 12, 2014)

nice one she's good job


----------

